# Kyocera Ceramic Coffee Mill



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

I am thinking I may get myself one of these and return my Zass to shelf decoration duties. They get pretty good write-ups on other sites and it looks like they can do the business judging by the videos below.






Has anyone tried these for espresso? How do they compare to those made by Hario?


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Or maybe I will just stick to my trusted Zass after reading this thread: http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/very-interesting-hario-skerton-kyocera-hand-grinder-sales-t14636.html


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm pretty happy with my Zassenhaus but am a little interested in the Porlex also, in case I find myself wishing for something smaller and more portable. I've read one favourable writeup, and I think I recall them being on display at Dose a few months ago along with the Skerton, with a little sign saying the Porlex was better but the Skerton was adqueate and cheaper.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

From what I understand from reading various opinions is that the Skerton does not grind consistently enough for espresso. The Porlex looks very nice though and I think it is meant to be similar to the Kyocera in performance. However, I have also now read that none of the new grinders are as good as the good examples of old machines e.g the Zassenhaus, KyM and PeDe.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

I just read a description on an eBay posting for the Kyocera it reads:


A good smell of Fresh ground does only by turning a handle.


It can be done very easily.


It is a recommendation of this item to enjoy smelling.


You can be graceful and enjoy luxurious time.


Rough can be adjusted according to the favorite.

Who could resist such a sales pitch?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Porlex is better than the Hario Skerton in my opinion

Better build quality and more consistent grind size

It is also thinner and more portable for travelling. No chance of breaking


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Your eBay description reminds me of an Ikea instruction sheet I worked from once:


It is advisable to being two people when assembling this bed


----------

